# Livefoods - Where to buy?



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me a good place to get crickets/locusts etc from. I have always used Livefoods but they have really messed up my last 2 orders. My last order with them arrived just before Xmas and everything was dead - £40 worth of dead bugs - great. I have tried to email them and ring them but get no reply. I know that its Xmas/New Year but i desperately need to order more and if i cant get through to them i dont know where else to try.

Thanks


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I get mine off Rick - Christmas - Ricks Livefood - Crickets, Locusts, Roaches :no1:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

:no1:Totally agree, Rick does the best livefood about.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Another endorsement for Rick:no1:


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Sounds like a big thumbs up for Rick then!!:notworthy::2thumb:
Thanks.


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

:hmm:I might use rick....

does he accept PayPal?


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

drummerkid1993 said:


> :hmm:I might use rick....
> 
> does he accept PayPal?


He sure does! I think ordering off the site takes you into PayPal to process the order?


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

ViRMiN said:


> He sure does! I think ordering off the site takes you into PayPal to process the order?


great, I'll place an order when he re-opens tomorrow


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

where you based?


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Try here: Monkfield Nutrition UK | Live Reptile Food

Cheaper than Rick's and everytime I have ordered the stuff it is here next day, 100% intact and very good quality. These people were recommended to me by the herp shop "Cold Blooded" in Rainham, Essex. It is where they buy all their live food from. 
Since I have moved to Norfolk the local herp shop supplies have been total $hite!! The best I had ever had in the past was from Cold Blooded and they were happy to put me in touch with their supplier. 

Hope this helps

Kirk


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Is it just my pc or has Rick not opened his livefood orders again yet?:whistling2:


----------



## vicky1804 (Dec 12, 2006)

He hasnt. I emailed him yesterday and he said it would be open last night coz im desperate for some locusts and wanted an order sending today but couldnt


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

amy101 said:


> where you based?


I am on the Suffolk / Norfolk border.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

vicky1804 said:


> He hasnt. I emailed him yesterday and he said it would be open last night coz im desperate for some locusts and wanted an order sending today but couldnt


I had to use livefoodsbypost , must say im very pleased very quick delivery


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I use livefood direct and have for 9/10years now I reckon
I know they are not the cheapest but I have always been 100% satisfied with what I've received and the delivery time.


----------



## zirliz (Nov 15, 2006)

I got curly winged files from Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper stocks all sorts crix, locust, waxworm, worms and meal worms etc.
came really healthy wanted something bigger than fruit flies, I know live foods also sell them wasn't sure about them sending them to me.


----------



## amy101 (Jul 9, 2007)

oh thats a bugga cause where i get my stuff from its well cheap £1.65 a tub.
or a bag of 100 any size locusts for £13


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

erm theres lots infact iv heard lots of good things about ricks live food! Well Basically usually private livefood breeders are cheeper and better than shops but theres always exceptions!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

i mite try rick too!...


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

What a mission - trying to get livefoods which arrive alive and in the right quantities!
Before Xmas i needed some very small crickets and my normal standard crickets /locusts. As i have said previously, i have always used Livefoods but i had 3 orders in a row where they messed up and everything was dead on arrival.
I came onto here and everyone seemed to reccommend Ricks Livefoods. I ordered from him but again, they arrived dead. Some of the larger ones were alive but when you order a bulk bag, you expect to get a good quantity inside as they state, not about 100!
I then tried Monkfields - I ordered 2 bulk bags which should have contained over 1000 in each. I was lucky if there were 500 in them. I wont be using them again.
I have today received my first order from Livefoods by Post - brilliant. I ordered some tubs of livefoods (really full) and some bulk bags of crickets. Not one dead cricket and the bags were really full. My cricket keepers have never been so full. 

So well done Livefoods by Post!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Which livefoods?

I use livefoodUK, but there is that Livefooddirect aswell. Ive never had hassle from livefoodUK...


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

We use these guys they give a fantastic service Welcome to the Livefood Warehouse
out of the many times we have ordered from them they have only ever messed up twice
once they sent us 50 morio worms instead of mealies and then they sent us 50 large locusts instead of 500 large crickets 
BUT when we called them up and let them know their mistake they sent out the correct order at no charge for next day delivery. 
They are always alive and active not dropping dead after 2 days and they arent starving hungry when you get them


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

Pet Zoo - UK Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Shop - Reptile, Lizard & Snake Supplies, Live food, Livefood, Reptile Starter Kits, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Tortoise Tables, Geckos - Pet Zoo Online Reptile Shop & Exotic Pet Store no problems at all.


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

nickyh said:


> What a mission - trying to get livefoods which arrive alive and in the right quantities!
> Before Xmas i needed some very small crickets and my normal standard crickets /locusts. As i have said previously, i have always used Livefoods but i had 3 orders in a row where they messed up and everything was dead on arrival.
> I came onto here and everyone seemed to reccommend Ricks Livefoods. I ordered from him but again, they arrived dead. Some of the larger ones were alive but when you order a bulk bag, you expect to get a good quantity inside as they state, not about 100!
> I then tried Monkfields - I ordered 2 bulk bags which should have contained over 1000 in each. I was lucky if there were 500 in them. I wont be using them again.
> ...


I always buy from the petshop during dec and jan as the postal service is :censor:, i use rick the rest of the year and everything arrives alive and well. 

Generally the postal service is to blame when stuff arrives dead, not in the suppliers best interest to supply anything less than the best but once it's posted it's out of their hands. 

On the one occassion i had a primarily dead order from rick he sent out a full replacement free and it arrived the next day.

I use him coz it's the cheapest i've come across and the insects are always healthy. I always found the crix from livefoodsbypost pretty weak looking.

Molly xxx


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

Faith said:


> We use these guys they give a fantastic service Welcome to the Livefood Warehouse
> out of the many times we have ordered from them they have only ever messed up twice
> once they sent us 50 morio worms instead of mealies and then they sent us 50 large locusts instead of 500 large crickets
> BUT when we called them up and let them know their mistake they sent out the correct order at no charge for next day delivery.
> They are always alive and active not dropping dead after 2 days and they arent starving hungry when you get them


 
Totally agree, that's who I use


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

I think we could all tell a horror story of anything we buy, i pay a bit more for TNT delivery when i buy in bulk but at least i know it will arrive, whether the order is right though is another thing, ie brown crix instead of black. I also buy from my local store in Taunton, watermarque, as they always have a delivery in on wednesdays so i pick a load up on thursday. I always have roaches in emergencies ....


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Blueladybird said:


> Generally the postal service is to blame when stuff arrives dead, not in the suppliers best interest to supply anything less than the best but once it's posted it's out of their hands.


One of the orders of dead bugs which arrived from Livefoods UK just had the bugs in those 'bag things'. I had to make a trip to our nearest shop to buy some from them instead. They also buy from Livefoods UK and they said that their order arrived with extra newspaper added around the outside to help with insulation and a small heat pad. My order had none of this. When i asked Livefoods about this theie reply was "It is cheaper for us to replace the dead orders than to insulate all the boxes that go out". I can understand this and i wouldnt expect to have a heat pad but how much does a bit of extra newspaper padding cost??

Rant over.

:bash:


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

I'l just say, i have also moved to ricks, after being dissapointed by livefoods.com recently, and have found ricks brilliant so far. Everything i've ordered from him has arrived quickly with no dead insects lying about. Plus, i think its good to support someone who is a member of RFUK... : victory:


----------



## cactusfat (Dec 19, 2007)

A big :2thumb::2thumb: for rick!
Had my first order last week, they where great and not one dead cricket!

:no1:


----------



## beardy daz (May 31, 2007)

i use a place off ebay called happy reptiles cheapest ive found and arrive in fntastic condition had 1 dodgy sack but phoned him up and got a replacement next day at no extra cost sure i pay £13 for 1000 brown med crix just placed a order for 1000 standard br crix at £15 i use livefoods by post for everything else locusts mealies waxies never had any probs and arrive in excellant condition


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

:whistling2:


----------

